
1964 Modem Reaches Out And Touches The Internet - tzury
http://www.retrothing.com/2009/05/1964-modem-reaches-out-and-touches-the-internet.html
======
jorgem
Awesome. I had something like that in 1978. Crazy that they used the same
RS232 connector way back in 1964.

